# Prolonged Codes



## Revenuecycle (Jul 14, 2010)

How do Prolonged codes get billed? Do you bill the E/M code as usual with the prolonged code and if so any modifier needed?


----------



## mamabird52803 (Jul 14, 2010)

yes you bill the e/m code as usual  and no modifier is needed for prolonged services unless something else was done like sutures or something like that.


----------

